# Inscription impossible sur Skype



## jlvande (14 Septembre 2006)

Je cherche en vain la possibilité de m'inscire sur Skype. Au lancement de skype (1.5) pour la 1er fois, il me demande mon login et mot de passe. Mais, je 'ai pas trouvé l'endroit ou s'inscrire. Ni sur le site de Skype ni dans l'application. Quelqu'un connais comment on fait ?


----------



## jlvande (14 Septembre 2006)

jlvande a dit:


> Je cherche en vain la possibilité de m'inscire sur Skype. Au lancement de skype (1.5) pour la 1er fois, il me demande mon login et mot de passe. Mais, je 'ai pas trouvé l'endroit ou s'inscrire. Ni sur le site de Skype ni dans l'application. Quelqu'un connais comment on fait ?



OK, je viens de virer l'appli, jeter les pref et j'ai refait la manip et ça marche.


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas encore essay&#233; avec la version 1.5 finale, mais avec les beta, il n'y avait pas le bouton permettant de cr&#233;er un nouveau compte sur cette fen&#234;tre de connexion.

IL fallait utiliser la version 1.4 pour &#231;a.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

En tout &#233;tat de cause, &#231;a n'a rien &#224; faire dans "Applications, &#231;a :


----------



## a-p (14 Mars 2008)

comment avez vous fait n'y parviens pas


----------

